# Can I install a hour meter on my G0704 grizzle mill?



## dennis98277 (Nov 20, 2012)

Hi all i just purchased a new Grizzle G0704 mill and I was wanting to see if it was posible to instal an hour meter on my mill so I can track my milling hours to keep track of how long it takes to do a project and for barring and gear issues. So I look forward to all input thanks Dennis)


----------



## george wilson (Nov 20, 2012)

You can't just look at your watch? Seems needlessly complicated,and might cost some money,too. At least more than a Timex.


----------



## dennis98277 (Nov 20, 2012)

well the main reason is for bearing life. if you look at some air compressors you will have an hr meter which lets you keep track of your maintance. the same as on a generator. This way say my bearing go out i can give an estimated hour of operation to the manufactor.


----------



## HSS (Nov 20, 2012)

Sure.

http://www.alliedelec.com/search/productdetail.aspx?SKU=70000866


----------



## george wilson (Nov 20, 2012)

Aren't they ball bearings? My Taiwan made Bridgeport type and its brother are still going strong since 1986. The head has a "total loss" oiling system,too. The oil drips down through the bearings and comes out at the bottom. I do a lot of high speed milling,too.  I am likely the only one to oil the mill that was at work. It was used a lot harder than my same mill at home. I bought them new together in 1986. BUT,they ARE Taiwan,not China.


----------



## Pacer (Nov 20, 2012)

What kind of mill? Even the cheaper small mills are gonna have bearings that are gonna last for years & years. Arent you in a home shop situation? -- even if not and in a production setting, bearings are long lived if given their lubing maintenance, and in even in an active home shop, would more than likely out last you.


----------



## Tony Wells (Nov 20, 2012)

If there is a 12 VDC source on the mill, hot while run, get one of these:

http://www.mpja.com/prodinfo.asp?number=18897+MI

If no 12 VDC, find a wall wart and hook it into the power circuit on 120, and done.


----------



## dennis98277 (Nov 20, 2012)

thanks guys i am a  hobby machinest (sort of) so i am new to all of this so i dont mean to ask any stupid questions. i just know from being a compressor mechanic that hour meters are a good tool to have and can answer a lot of questions when it comes to warrenty issues.


----------



## macrnr (Nov 20, 2012)

There are no stupid questions. If you want an hour meter get one. Good luck.


----------



## DukeTX (Nov 20, 2012)

I don't see why not, the only problem might be finding a good location. I have attached a photo of the hour meter I installed for my air compressor I like to keep up with oil changes and service). This one is remoted from the compressor, where it is wired to the load side of the pressure switch, and placed just under the power switch for the compressor (dedicated circuit).

This is the meter I use, and am happy with.

Dale


----------



## DukeTX (Nov 20, 2012)

oops! Might help if I included the link for the meter.

http://www.galco.com/buy/Redington-Counters/722-0001

Dale


----------



## 7HC (Nov 20, 2012)

DukeTX said:


> oops! Might help if I included the link for the meter.
> 
> http://www.galco.com/buy/Redington-Counters/722-0001
> 
> Dale



Looks perfect for the job.  If you take a look inside the control box on the side of your G0704 you might find that there's enough room to make an opening somewhere to allow you to make a flush installation of the meter.

Let me know if you do as I'd be interested to do the same when I get mine.  
I believe in regular maintenance too, and in addition it would be good to be able to accurately inform Grizzly how many hours are on the motor if it dies, which they apparently have a habit of doing; unless that problem has now been fixed.


M


----------



## george wilson (Nov 20, 2012)

I didn't know Grizzly had a warranty linked to hours of use. Isn't it just a time period,like 6 months or a year?


----------



## Tony Wells (Nov 20, 2012)

The one I posted is a little cheaper, but that one will run directly off the supply with no searching for a 12 VDC pick point. No wall wart required. But if you already had a 12 VDC wall wart, I'd use the cheaper one. Or for that matter, MPJ (surplus dealer) probably has a 120 VAC model too. I didn't look too hard. They seem to have a lot of that sort of thing.


----------



## 7HC (Nov 20, 2012)

george wilson said:


> I didn't know Grizzly had a warranty linked to hours of use. Isn't it just a time period,like 6 months or a year?



It probably is, but Grizzly have a good reputation for customer service and if your motor expired a day after the warranty ran out it would probably help them to do the right thing if you provide a pic of low hours on the meter.

The meter also provide you the means to service the machine on the basis of actual use, rather than just on a fixed period of time.

M


----------



## GK1918 (Nov 21, 2012)

I think thats a good idea.  When I re ringed my 1970 Wheel Horse I put one on its already got 5200 hrs
on it.  Any Napa parts store has or will get.  The hour meter will do 12 VDC-24VDC.  Just get a 12vd110vac transformer or I do know Graingers have 110 vac meters just tie into the power switch good to go.


----------



## wolframore (Nov 21, 2012)

Ooh this is a great idea... now I need one on my machine!

I saw a post with a 7x mini lathe with one of these attached... will this work? It's cheep and cheerful... it looks like it attaches directly to 120v AC switch... easy!

http://us.ebid.net/for-sale/hour-me...olts-ac-60-hz-75907196.htm?from=googleshop_us


----------



## 7HC (Nov 21, 2012)

wolframore said:


> Ooh this is a great idea... now I need one on my machine!
> 
> I saw a post with a 7x mini lathe with one of these attached... will this work? It's cheep and cheerful... it looks like it attaches directly to 120v AC switch... easy!
> 
> http://us.ebid.net/for-sale/hour-me...olts-ac-60-hz-75907196.htm?from=googleshop_us




Yes that'll work.


M


----------

